# where to buy Fei Feng's?



## f242 (Feb 15, 2004)

does anyone know where I can purchase some?
thanks


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Wrong forum, try general discussion or buy and sell.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

acestro said:


> Wrong forum, try general discussion or buy and sell.


Topic moved to the General discussion forum


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Have no idea even what one is but I think I saw them for sale on (please dont post other fish forums) today in the classifieds.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2006)

Prochilodus aren't particularly rare fish. They're seasonally available at many specialty tropical fish stores (not the big franchises).

Best bet is to find a small lfs and ask if they can order some or e-mail someone like George from the Shark Aquarium.

As you can see from this photo, they can grow pretty big. (not my photo)


----------

